# my sweet little monsters



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

Ok, so this morning I started working on my first static prop. I'm not sure how I got the idea. It just sorta came to me. So, I went to my little worskshop in the garage and started work on it. I started out with the container below, some old bubble wrap, and a roll of duct tape. ( i swear that stuff holds the world together) :jol:










anyway I pretty much started up with an empty container that held my peanuts that I enjoy and I rolled up some bubble wrap for the arms and legs. Then I took an old pringles can and wrapped it up in bubble wrap so it was a really thick cylinder and pushed it into the top of the container. After that I wrapped some extra bubble wrap around the midsection to give her a tummy and I used the same method for the tail that I used for the arms and legs.









And this is what I have now. I have a styrofoam ball that I am using for the head which I will start working on tomorrow and then comes the paper mache'. Fun!

I'll post pics one I get more done!


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

cool! Looks like she'll be a cutie. Can't wait to see what the finished product will be.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Can't wait! Is that a 5th arm or a tail or stinger?


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

ScreamingScarecrow said:


> Can't wait! Is that a 5th arm or a tail or stinger?


its a tail that is going to be positioned over the shoulder. i want there to be something on the end of it. i haven't decided yet what it will be


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Looking good so far!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You've got a good start on the body, DA (duct tape - every haunter's friend)


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

damn strait! don't know what I'd do without it!  so much more work to do on her!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

now, im in trouble, got to find a way to convert a monster into a non monster. i may turn her into a young dragon or something. still looking for a way to salvage her.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

A dragon would be good. So would a unicorn or a teddy bear. The body is still very generic at this point so you've got options.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

well, i was planning on going for a dragon, but she wanted to be something else....this is what i came up with
























I hope to be giving her a paint job tomorrow, and her eyeballs will be going in the sockets too!

she still needs a name...thinking of calling her urchina or maybe Gilly, if you have any ideas let me know!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Awww, I didn't know the Creature from the Black Lagoon had a baby girl

I get that from props (and art in general) now and then - they go in the direction they want to go and sometimes turn out to be something quite different (but still wonderful) than you expected.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

:lolkin: yeah, me neither...she just sort of found me!

its funny, the whole time i was wanting to just make a monster in general....but for some reason she turned out this way....she's cuter then i expected....and surprisingly, before long i started talking to her!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I talk to my props while making them, too, but it's frequently unprintable


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

well, this morning i have hit another wall, the clay cracked when it dried....i guess this way i won't have to draw scales later


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

I finished the head today...well, tonight....:lolkin:
and I love making videos so I made this one!

[nomedia]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-t2A_bdIXDA[/nomedia]

Thanks to Roxy's awesome advice...Gilly's head was salvaged! thank you so much!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Glad you were able to salvage her. Cute video and such perky winter music, too I actually feel cooler now.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

:lolkin: thank you! just trying to get into the Christmas spirit early! I've even broken out the christmas music...I'm sure my neighbors are wondering what the heck i'm doing with it blaring from my stereo so early!


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

she is cute


----------



## trentsketch (Jul 27, 2009)

She looks really cute so far. I have a feeling that will change when you add something to the tail. Then she'll be perfectly evil like most young children. The cuteness is just a survival mechanism.

I rarely use air-drying clay because of cracking. What was this incredible advice on how to repair such minor disasters? My usual solution is to walk away, cry, and start over. Eventually I reach the point where a/n [insert feature here]-less creation is good enough and move on.


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

awwsum!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

Roxy told me to use some thin clay with water to fill in the cracks. I did that and then waited for it to be semi dry and then put a layer of spray paint over it! luckily it worked!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

trentsketch said:


> I rarely use air-drying clay because of cracking. What was this incredible advice on how to repair such minor disasters? My usual solution is to walk away, cry, and start over. Eventually I reach the point where a/n [insert feature here]-less creation is good enough and move on.


LOL, I know that "okay, this is good enough!" feeling"

Clay slurry can be used to fill in cracks on a dried piece, and you're definitely on target about this being a problem with air-drying clays. I've also used a mix of flour/water/toilet paper to make a slurry fill for cracks. I made a set of teeth out of PlayDoh for our Ghoul Hound prop last year which (of course) developed fine cracks upon drying. I coated them with the F/W/TP mix, let it dry, then sealed and painted them. Worked like a charm.


----------



## trentsketch (Jul 27, 2009)

Watered down clay. I would have never thought of that. I'm familiar with having water on hand to smooth out kiln-baking clay before firing, but not with using water on air drying clay.

I'm just more and more confused about the stuff I'm learning at this site. Between this and shiatsu massager props, I'm pretty sure my family believes I've fully gone off the deep end.:googly:


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

trentsketch said:


> Watered down clay. I would have never thought of that. I'm familiar with having water on hand to smooth out kiln-baking clay before firing, but not with using water on air drying clay.
> 
> I'm just more and more confused about the stuff I'm learning at this site. Between this and shiatsu massager props, I'm pretty sure my family believes I've fully gone off the deep end.:googly:


its okay, most of us if not all of us are already off the deep end :lolkin:


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

http://www.garageofevilnetwork.com/video/gilly-movie-2-the-body

okay, so I got the torso done. It took a while but I finally got the hang of it. I've learned alot of lessons from this project:

First one, when using store bought clay, spray paint it before it finishes drying and so the clay won't crack.

Secondly, Store bought clay makes the object heavier. Not a good idea if your prop is gonna be standing.

As a result, she's gonna be sitting. :madkin:

So, I went serching for home made clay recipies and found one that suits me. Its a lot easier to work with too!

I plan to make my own clay from now on! :lolkin: It'll be easier that way!

I decided against using the body shown in the first post. It will be used, but not for Gilly.

Unfortunitely as I was taking her out of the box, part of her eye brow broke off and I realized how cracked the back of the head was, so I'm planning to do a small makeover of her head to fix it which I will be working on too!

Its amazing how much this project has taken on a life of it's own. Now, I'm even planning to make her a big brother and maybe even a sea pet!

As I'm making her, a back story is comming to mind and may even be made into a short story!

I can hardly wait to get on with the next phase, but now I'm gonna take a one day break!

If anyone wants the recipe for the home made clay, PM me!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

She's coming along nicely, DA.


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

Very nice. I am glad you saved her also.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

thank you. I'm very happy with the progress im making.


----------

